# Comments on form - Having issues with scope holding low



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

To start i'm having an issue of the scope holding low under the gold. I'm trying to figure out whats the root cause so that i can work on it.
One thing i've noticed is i struggle to get over the peak of the cam, when i do get to that point my scope drops after the peak.
When i attept to raise my arm to get it into the gold i feel it in my front end shoulder.

Things i've considering causing it;

1. Front end push into the draw. (i have noticed a slight push in the front end in which i have been mindful of. This has helped a bit with the raising of the arm and the should strain)
2. Target panic. (im yet to try this out but am interested to see what happens if i move an indoor face to the top of a butt and shoot at thirty meters. Im predicting that i will get stuck under the gold again.)
3. Draw length a bit too long. currently 30" (I've been toying with the idea of getting a 29" and 29.5" module and seeing what happens. I'm guessing that the over-extending past the peak of the cam may be causing the scope to drop so much, also contribute to the pushing on the front shoulder)






side view avaliable here http://youtu.be/MdmwCh0pbQA


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds to me like its TARGET PANIC... [ stuck under target] ..............


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

I would say that from the looks of the video and the fact that you seem to be leaning back that your draw length is too long. I have learned from the guys on here that all the things in your bow set up (d.l,d.w,let off etc) will effect your shooting. My OPINION would be to get your bow tuned if that hasnt already been done and get your draw length amd weight set to your comfort and then start of fresh. Also I had/have a problem with slight target panic and sometimes wouldnt pull up , so i think thats what your issue is. When i first found this out I went all the way back to the bale. Now i am back to target and doing better, just need to practice,practice,practice. Good luck.

By the way your follow thru looked great


----------



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Slingem. I have ordered a a 29 and 29.5 inch module hopefully might sort out some of the issue.
I started working on a a bit of training to work around this target panic, a combination of meditation and extended periods of holding on the gold before getting on the trigger should fix the issue.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

nice bow..nice green


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I think if your draw length is too long it's not by much... Maybe try a few twists in the string before changing things too much. If you are struggling with the weight (it didn't show in the video) lower it if you can! It's much better to be totally
comfortable than to have a bit more speed. Also make sure that after you come to full draw your scope is above the gold. As you settle into anchor the scope is slowly settling down and gently drops into the gold. When you come at it from below you are using your front shoulder muscles to raise your bow and it will be harder to stay solid. More than anything though it sounds like target panic. Try some of these other things, mess with the draw length a bit, and if you are still having problems, start treating it as target panic. Good luck! Overall your form looks pretty good, just keep at it!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Emerson's point about coming in from the top is the very first hing I would try before making any mods to the bow


----------



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> Emerson's point about coming in from the top is the very first hing I would try before making any mods to the bow


Thanks for the comments guys. I have been attempting to come in over the top by aiming at the top of the red. The problem I've been having is once past the peak on my cams the scope drops below the gold without aiming yet. This is why I was leaning towards draw length. As for weight it is 48 pound and I can shoot 120 rounds without too much fatigue if any.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

You set your stance first, that's good.
You set your grip, that's good.
What are you concentrating when you are drawing back?
It seems you have a notch or two at the end of your draw - what's going on there?
You don't seem to move your head to to fit into your sight picture after anchoring, that's good.
Seems your peep alignment is good.
When you are aiming, do you focus on the pin or on the target center? (assuming your shooting 50m)
You command the shot with your thumb which reduces the amount of back tension you are using.
You flinch a little, or at least blink your eyes and your head moves at release. Are you able to pick up arrow flight easily? 
Maybe using the "Carter index finger and thumb wrap around the barrel" trick will allow a cleaner shot break. (also works on a truball handle)


----------



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

The "notches in my draw" come from the what i think is the tranistioning from shoulder to back muscles. At times it happens others it does not. I went out and had a play with some things today. One thing i have noticed is i am coming undone in the draw.
I can aim height but as soon as i come to view the peep the picture is low. Now from restricting any force in the front end i have been able to get the sight back into the gold and shooting well. However the movement under tension is somewhat tiring im only able to keep steady for 30-60 arrows after that i become strained on the front arm. 

Progression from here is a few things i think.
Focus on my draw include movement in the front end, and the transitioning into my back muscles which rick picked up as the notch in my draw. Hopefully from this i may be able to get the sight to be more once i come to sight. 
(to rick things i focus on in the draw is closing my elbow as soon and possible and moving my elbow as with my shoulder/back muslces)

As for the shoot break I do squeeze quite hard on release, and the flich is normally me getting shocked from the break.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You are drawing from the side and bringing your hand into your anchor. That is a no no. In keeping alignment, draw straight into your anchor. This keeps your sight alignment on the same plane thru the entirety of the shot.


----------

